# Hiniker Wont Lower, or Angle Sometimes



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Have an older Hiniker folding plow on a beater Ford that me and a buddy bought to keep our places plowed. Not for business. Anyway like normal we waited till snow flied and went to plow. Blade came up fine, angled left fine, went to angle right and nothing (well fender mounted solenoid clicked). Went to lower it.....nothing (well light at top of controller turns color, I think that MAYBE is the float light). Kept messing with it and got it to angle both ways fine but still wont go down. If you hit up the solenoid clicks and pump kicks on but its topped out. Kept messing with it and sometimes the angle wouldnt work.....only click, then go back to working. Last year like twice it didnt want to angle but it always went back to working. Here we are. Need some help from the pros! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How are the pins in the plug look’en?
Sometimes the female side gets pushed in,

Sounds like bad, corroded or loose connection(S).


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

They didnt look too bad. Definetly some moisture in there and a little corrosion but dont think it would be enuff to be an issue. Thinking about just hard wiring it. Plow stays on that truck and never comes off.....matter of fact I think they frame is bent in front and is a pain to even get off.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If the plug looks good it
Could also be a bad controller.


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Well got in truck today and still no down and now again no right. I got it home to hard wire that plow and do away with grille plug. I got home turned the truck off and heard the pump running....WTF NOW? Went around to front of truck and pulled the quick connect battery connection apart. Next time I plugged it in it was fine but did find a loose wire on fenderwell solenoid. Anyway hardwired plow to truck and still same thing. No down and no right. Left always seems to work. What now, any ideas?


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Tested solenoids on the pump. There is one on front with a blue wire that has power all the time. There is one on back that powers when you go up. There is one on the side that has two poles. One powers up on left and one powers up on right. Pump runs when it is suppose to but nothing happens.


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Ok, So these round solenoids slip over a shaft. I stole some from the old folder part, cleaned the shaft up and got it turning left and right. Now the up and down. This plow was wired backwards when I got it.....left on controls right on plow and so forth. Does anyone know which of those solenoids on pump are up and down? Right now when you hit down there is a blue wire that gets hot and stays hot....assuming the float portion? Im getting there but whata Pain in the ASS!!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

LAST Update. Solenoid issues. They are Deltrol Products 10148-54 16 watt. Where can I find these? Or something that will work? From what I can see that model is discontinued.


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can make everything work if I swap solenoids around. Deltrol 10148-54 or its replacement or something that will work is what I need!

Hydromaster THANK YOU for that post!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What Is the shaft diameter?
Might just goto another plow manufacturer and see is theres fit


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Its 1/2" shaft. Just not sure what all needs to be the same. 16 watt and 1/2"? 

What are these called exactly? I saw some just like these but they are two wire. Im guessing those are called double pole or something like that? Mine are one wire.


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They look just like a western one.

Just called coils. Looks like yours is grounded through the metal base.
You would jutlst have to add a ground wire to it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Take wire hooked to positive to the post, then the negative wire to the metal ring on the end, and see if it becomes magnetic.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

#35
You might be able to find a coil at a
Farm/ranch supply store, or order one is n line
If it has 2 posts it's a double spade coil .

Buena vista is kind of between places
You might have to take a drive.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://snowplows.hiniker.com/downl...parts_booksection/25013108RevG-Section-10.pdf

Or you can find your exact plow here 
https://snowplows.hiniker.com/support/product-manuals/


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 197121
> #35
> You might be able to find a coil at a
> Farm/ranch supply store, or order one is n line
> ...


So #35 shows 10vdc....mine have 12vdc right on them. Is this a problem? All my coils are just single spade. Can I get a double spade and make it work? Sorry guys your gona have to explain this to me.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Not a issue they can take over 14v. 
I think there rated low so it will work when there is a power draw.

When a coil goes bad on my Hiniker the ether swell up and stick or the smoke comes out of it and it melts a little.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, 12v coils will work.


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

My coils are 12v. The ones on that Hiniker breakdown show 10v. Will the lower ones work? Anyone have a link to ones that will for sure work?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Glen1978 said:


> Will the lower ones work?


That's what we already told you...they will work


----------



## Glen1978 (Oct 29, 2019)

Got her up and running guys. Cleaned all the coils and spools and low and behold she moves like she is suppose to. Big thanks to everyone that replied!


----------

